
After failing training, an Army PFC stole helo and landed it at the White House - vinnyglennon
https://warisboring.com/after-failing-training-an-army-pfc-stole-a-helo-and-landed-it-at-the-white-house/
======
floatingatoll
In 1974.

~~~
socceroos
The title doesn't quite have the same punch when that little qualifier is
known.

I find it a bit deceitful, actually.

